# Shipping from US to cebu



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

I want to ship a few phones to Cebu how would i get them there in less than 10 days? I know UPS can do it for under $150. Anyone know a better way


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Not sure about the shipping but just make sure the phones will actually work here before sending. For $150 (7500 pesos) I can buy 2 decent phones here in the PI.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Watch out for the Customs costs as well. That can be expensive on importation of goods.

You might look at a BB box. Usually less than $US100 and you can pack a lot of stuff into them in addition to the phone. A couple years ago they were talking about removing the tax free importation except from relatives but that may have not been implemented.

Downside is that it goes by ship not by air and so takes several weeks to arrive.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mikelv49n said:


> I want to ship a few phones to Cebu how would i get them there in less than 10 days? I know UPS can do it for under $150. Anyone know a better way


UPS will not include the customs duties.

You could try Shipping Cart.com but they require that the brands new goods be sent directly from an online retailer to them. You can't send used or pre-bought goods from you personally to them. And you need to check that they accept phones.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are buying new phones, order from amazon. They ship here and include all shipping and duties in the cost of the phone so you know the total up front.

I recently bought a new phone from them, it was cheaper than the same phone here. (Samsung S8+)


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> If you are buying new phones, order from amazon. They ship here and include all shipping and duties in the cost of the phone so you know the total up front.
> 
> I recently bought a new phone from them, it was cheaper than the same phone here. (Samsung S8+)


You reminded me, most items that Amazon will send to Philippines will have no duty when they have a value of of less than p10,000, currently about USD 190. You will not see the "duty deposit" added until you go over that amount.

Amazon uses UPS for this and the transit time is often good. I got something in 4 days.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> ….
> Amazon uses UPS for this and the transit time is often good. I got something in 4 days.


Amazon shipper depends on the actual supplier. I have received items shipped DHL, UPS and FedEx.


----------

